# PRINCETON WV adlt f-gd w/dogs,cats URGENT



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm posting this girl at the request of Lisa at Mercer County Animal Shelter. They have an adult sable? GSD girl in need of immediate placement. Lisa said she is good with other animals and cats. I'll call her later in the morning to find out more information on her. Lisa said she IS URGENT.... I couldn't find her on their petfinder site but they have to go thru an outside person to post the pictures. She could just be an OS which doesn't give them much hold time ... but the shelter is packed full and they have to make room. 


Anyone who may be able to help this big-eared girl please call Lisa at Mercer County Shelter. Her cell phone number is -Lisa Williams 304-887-0613.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I like those ears!  Hope there's a Samaritan out there for this pretty sable, she looks sad....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that's her listing - what a sweet face, love those ears
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: shelter#2654: Petfinder


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Yup, it is.... just heard this afternoon that this big-eared cutie will be going to MAGSR! Hooray!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> Yup, it is.... just heard this afternoon that this big-eared cutie will be going to MAGSR! Hooray!!


Some great news among the sad...... good luck to the girl with the popular ears (and thank you MAGSR!)
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

